# Sliding Glass Top how-to



## DiabloCanine

Here is the thread that started the sliding glass top discovery. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/31544-sliding-glass-top-how.html?highlight=sliding+glass+top
I posted DIY instructions for making sliding glass tops on another site and it got hacked, since it was not backed up it went to bit heaven. Having been asked several times how to do this I will attempt to repost the instructions. Read the above post first to understand why I got here.

First you will need some outside corner moulding for tile. I found it at Lowes in the door/window section. 










The SKU is 1141511635; make sure you get this one as there were two sizes when I got it. Here is a cross section of the moulding.










There are two ways to do sliding glass tops side-to-side










or front-to-back. 










Once you have decided which you want, cut the moulding to fit inside the top frame of the tank.

Like this:











Measure the distance from one side of the channel to the other. Take note the glass needs to sit inside the channel and on top of the molding.



















You will also need to compute the size openings you want, i.e., the lengths of the 2 pieces. I recommend you go 50/50, for example if the opening is 24” wide and 13” deep you will need to get 2 pieces of glass cut 24” wide x 6 ¾” deep which will give you an overlap of around ½”.

This is what I mean by overlap. See where the 2 pieces of glass overlap in the middle?



















Go to Lowes and get some glass cut. Measure your tank carefully and double check the cut they make, it is a PITA to get home and find out you or they measured wrong. I have made several sliding glass tops and believe me there are folks that can cut glass and folks that cannot.

Put the front piece of the glass in the track










and the back piece on top of the molding.










I have tried both ways. Putting the back piece on top keeps the two pieces of molding apart and out of the tank, putting the moving piece in the track keeps it from coming off the tank and breaking or falling in the tank. 

I got handles at my LFS for a buck, you can use whatever works for you.

Here is a picture of my 55 gallon with side-to-side sliding glass tops:

Closed









Open









Here is a picture of a 20 gallon long with front-to-back sliding glass tops:

Closed









Open









One thing I did to the 20 gallon longs is to put a handle on each piece of glass; this allows me to move either piece gaining access to the whole tank.










Let me know if I left anything out or there are any questions……DC


----------



## jart

Thanks for sharing this. Great post.


----------



## Poohbee

Wow! Great Idea and it looks so clean. I might just have to try that one of these days.


----------



## A Hill

This is no doubt one of the best DIY things you could make for your tank!

Now I wonder if anyone makes black tracks... Would look even cleaner, I'm a bit worried about the white getting dirty and looking messy over time, but that's just me I bet you could wash them or something...

-Andrew


----------



## DiabloCanine

Fish Newb said:


> This is no doubt one of the best DIY things you could make for your tank!
> 
> Now I wonder if anyone makes black tracks... Would look even cleaner, I'm a bit worried about the white getting dirty and looking messy over time, but that's just me I bet you could wash them or something...
> 
> -Andrew


They clean up easily with a toothbrush....DC


----------



## A Hill

DiabloCanine said:


> They clean up easily with a toothbrush....DC


Ohh that's nice to know!roud: 

-Andrew


----------



## Josea

Wow this is great! My hubby is going to do this for me. Then I can put a better light on the tank (55gal.) Just have the plastic molded tops now. Thank you so much for putting this on here!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 051009

just wondering...where are your filters and accessories coming out of the tank from if the glass tops seal it completely?


----------



## DiabloCanine

051009 said:


> just wondering...where are your filters and accessories coming out of the tank from if the glass tops seal it completely?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/30908-drilling-my-55-a.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/41281-remodeling-my-fish-room.html


----------



## kkentert

Deff. have to do this one! I have a coralife light and I hate that I have to pull my glass tops forward to open them. It's not THAT big of a deal, but I'm gonna like this much better! thanks for the post!


----------



## DiabloCanine

Here are some pics at different angles to show how the glass is inserted into the moulding......DC


----------



## DiabloCanine

My finished light enclosure fell and broke the handle on the glass. As usual something has to happen before I take care of the jury rig. I always wanted the enclosure close to the glass top yet easily moveable when I wanted into the tank and of course for feeding. Digging through my "stuff" I found something I thought would work. Here are some pics of the evolution on my 10 and 29 gallon light enclosures I bought from AH Supply, assembly should be obvious.
































































It moves back and forth on the glass top easily for access and will not fall again......DC


----------



## DiabloCanine

This is working pretty good but there has to be a better way. I am thinking some kind of rollers or wheels. Anyone seem anything like that in use?......DC


----------



## PDX-PLT

These should fit the bill:










Specifically, item "A", not item "B". The flange should help keep them on the track. They can be found at http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&cat=3,43614,43617,41847&p=41847

BTW, it would be much better to have a glass shop cut the glass and have them polish the edges, rather than going the HD - Lowes route.


----------



## DiabloCanine

PDX-PLT said:


> These should fit the bill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specifically, item "A", not item "B". The flange should help keep them on the track. They can be found at http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=2&cat=3,43614,43617,41847&p=41847
> 
> BTW, it would be much better to have a glass shop cut the glass and have them polish the edges, rather than going the HD - Lowes route.


Thanks, those look a little big for my applications but I will check it out. Have you priced having a glass shop polish the edges? I did, it raises the cost at least 400%. Using a belt sander with wax works just fine on the edges. Keep in mind safety precautions must be followed......DC


----------



## DiabloCanine

After using the current sliders for a while I modified them a little relocating the pipe straps forward so the light enclosure would move easier while keeping the sliders on top of the tank during movement. Here are some pictures of the current setup.










Side shot light enclosure forward.










Side shot light enclosure aft for tank access.










Front shot light enclosure forward.










Front shot light enclosure aft for tank access.










These guys are always watching me in the room.......DC


----------



## Betowess

DC, you continue to dazzle us and entertain with your inventions.


----------



## jart

DC, I have used the slding top design before, although it is quite different from yours. My design can be seen in this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/12404-jarts-45-gallon-journal.html

I only have one suggestion that might help you. Lee Valley also sells slabs of low friction polymers. If you were to mount pieces of these on either side of the tank, under the sliders, that might make things work a little easier. If you would like a link to the site, let me know.


----------



## turbosaurus

I just went to my second home depot and can not find these outside corner moldings. Nothing in the tile section, nothing in windows and doors. I did see the white plastic outside corner moldings for sheetrock, but the only had a J shape and the J was considerably larger than the glass they sell. Any idea where I might be able to order them online?


----------



## DiabloCanine

turbosaurus said:


> I just went to my second home depot and can not find these outside corner moldings. Nothing in the tile section, nothing in windows and doors. I did see the white plastic outside corner moldings for sheetrock, but the only had a J shape and the J was considerably larger than the glass they sell. Any idea where I might be able to order them online?


I have not seen them at Home Depot, just Lowes. If you do not have a Lowes nearby, PM me and I can get some and ship to you. I will need the lengths you need.........DC


----------



## LS6 Tommy

turbosaurus said:


> I just went to my second home depot and can not find these outside corner moldings. Nothing in the tile section, nothing in windows and doors. I did see the white plastic outside corner moldings for sheetrock, but the only had a J shape and the J was considerably larger than the glass they sell. Any idea where I might be able to order them online?


They're in the tileboard section of Lowe's, not the tile section. The stuff in the tile section is aluminum and it isn't quite shaped right for the sliding top project.


Tommy


----------



## Spacefly

Great DIY project, currently building one myself, will post some pics when I get the glass cut.


----------



## g8wayg8r

Aldolfi corys. If it wasn't for panda's, they would be just about the cutest fish in the tank. I had three to go with my four pandas. Unfortunately, one died. That was a sad day, indeed.


----------



## Unikorn

a standard 20 gallon high fish tank with a length of 24" would use the example above for the measurements of the glass above, correct? and just to make sure I found the right product is this the correct item? 

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## deeda

You will have to carefully measure the tank trim for the tank you are using. There are some variables between tank manufacturers.

The link you posted didn't work for me.


----------



## Unikorn

The item is called : AFCO White 8' PVC Tile Board Outside Corner


----------



## solchitlins

wanted to add that I made these and they looked great, BUT I can't recommend for 2 reasons, first chances are you will cut yourself, this glass is extremely sharp even after sanding down the edges and secondly this glass is way too thin and will break the first time you accidentally bump it against anything. I lost 2 panes within the first week


----------



## deeda

I wanted to say thank you for posting the great design for sliding glass tops. I had my local glass shop cut all the glass for the tank lids in my new fish room. I specified 1/4" thick glass and had all the edges seamed (finished). I also used Krylon Fusion black spray paint on the white FRP trim so it blends better with the tank trim.

I highly recommend sliding glass tops as an alternative to the OEM hinged lids, especially if your tanks are on racks such as mine. I do suggest having the glass cut about 1/8" shorter so the panels slide easier in the FRP channels. A couple of mine are too snug and bind slightly when sliding them.


----------



## solchitlins

deeda said:


> I had my local glass shop cut all the glass for the tank lids in my new fish room. I specified 1/4" thick glass and had all the edges seamed (finished).


1/4" thick fits the channels? 

I was wondering if plexiglass would work, I'm scarred I'm going to shatter the next pane into the tank


----------



## SBPyro

I've used the glass as specified in the direction.
I would recommend cutting 45º angles on the corners to help with the binding.
And if you choose to go with plastic choose acrylic over plexiglass.


----------



## deeda

1/4" glass fits snugly in the channel, I usually only need to slide the front top pane to feed the fish and do water changes and it glides on the plastic easily.


----------



## psych

Raising an ancient thread, but what the heck. I'm trying to model this setup on my own 40 B I picked up (free!!). What thickness is recommended for an aquarium lid (36 inch length). I can get two 1/4 inch panels cut for $17 each but that adds up and I can get a glass lid from Petco for the same. Would 1/8 or 3/16 glass hold up just fine? Obviously I don't need it falling apart and I'll splurge on 1/4 inch if necessary. Lowes will only cut 3/32nd and I feel that's too thin. 

The white tile board molding says it can hold up to 1/8 inch wall board so I'm hoping 1/8 inch will do it or I might need to find another idea to slide them on. If there are any ideas for that I'm open to them. I think I read somewhere 1/4 inch might be able to be shoved in there. 

I've done a bit of searching and see varying answers from 3/16 all the way up to 3/8.


----------



## ipkiss

Just did this and wanted to say thanks for the howto and idea, DiabloCanine. I did waste a bit of time at Lowe's since they couldn't find it by searching for outside corner moulding because as it turns out, they call it FRP moulding on the stocking label. It's not even on their own site as that. I managed to come across it on an endcap like someone said in another post and it is definitely by the door and windows section -- conveniently not too far from the glass cutter. Sad that the glass that Lowe's sell is so thin so I'm a little worried about that. As for the pane catching on the moulding during slides, I sanded/polished the corners with some fine sandpaper until it was subtly rounded as well as the sides and added a dab of petroleum jelly. Slides real well now. Was even able to steal the old handle from the original marineland glass canopy like your pics and stuck it onto this one with some extra double sided stickies for the Command hooks that I had laying around.


----------



## Sluuuder

I'm about to go and do this for my 20 gallon high. The measurements are 23 and a quarter inch.
and 10 inches to the back that will allow room for the filter and heater. 

I wanna make the front piece of glass smaller so that my light doesn't sit right were they overlap. So I am going to make the back glass 6 inches and the front glass 4 inches. Would that be a good measurement?


----------



## jrill

Just an FYI on glass. I have found going to a glass shop much cheaper than from a big box store. Like half the price and with thicker glass.


----------



## Sluuuder

Just went to Lowe's and had them cut the glass for me! Cost me $11.60 total for the glass which left me with a huge left over piece and 96 inches of the plastic PVC stuff. I'll be doing my other tanks the same way since I will have plenty of the plastic stuff and itll only cost $9 per tank to do it so that's much cheaper than any other place I can find with them selling pre built ones.


----------



## deeda

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## Sluuuder

Thanks so much! Shout out to Diablo for posting this forever ago! I'll be making one for my 30 gallon breeder, 55 gallon, and my 10 gallon. They are all open top tanks and I have to put so much water in them between water changes its crazy! Wish I would have seen this sooner! Might start making them and selling them to people that don't wanna go get the glass cut!


----------



## Damien948

I have a question - where should I put the light, filter and other stuff if I want to make that sliding glass top? My filter is cascade.


----------



## TankFreak420

I did this on 2 tanks with HOB filters, however I made the glass slide side to side rather than front to back. So when I did that I moved the hob filters to one side of the tank. Now I am doing the glass tops on a bunch of 10g tanks that will only have sponge filters. "shrimp rack"


----------



## PokeSephiroth

Bookmarked. I can't wait to work on my tanks!

I haven't read the entire thread yet, but is it possible to do this project with existing glass canopies/covers from versatop/perfecto/marineland, etc?


----------



## PokeSephiroth

I went ahead and made a video tutorial for those who might find it a little difficult to follow instructions with just words and pictures (such as myself. LOL).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ6Xzi51Sqs


----------



## deeda

Nice job on the video! I'm sure it will be helpful for those that prefer video instructions.


----------



## Fujiija

That was a great video. I was getting lost reading all the instructions - why read when you can watch a video!


----------



## steelo27

*Wanna Sell me one (split 55 gallon)*



DiabloCanine said:


> Here is the thread that started the sliding glass top discovery. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/31544-sliding-glass-top-how.html?highlight=sliding+glass+top
> I posted DIY instructions for making sliding glass tops on another site and it got hacked, since it was not backed up it went to bit heaven. Having been asked several times how to do this I will attempt to repost the instructions. Read the above post first to understand why I got here.
> 
> First you will need some outside corner moulding for tile. I found it at Lowes in the door/window section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SKU is 1141511635; make sure you get this one as there were two sizes when I got it. Here is a cross section of the moulding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two ways to do sliding glass tops side-to-side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or front-to-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have decided which you want, cut the moulding to fit inside the top frame of the tank.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measure the distance from one side of the channel to the other. Take note the glass needs to sit inside the channel and on top of the molding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will also need to compute the size openings you want, i.e., the lengths of the 2 pieces. I recommend you go 50/50, for example if the opening is 24” wide and 13” deep you will need to get 2 pieces of glass cut 24” wide x 6 ¾” deep which will give you an overlap of around ½”.
> 
> This is what I mean by overlap. See where the 2 pieces of glass overlap in the middle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to Lowes and get some glass cut. Measure your tank carefully and double check the cut they make, it is a PITA to get home and find out you or they measured wrong. I have made several sliding glass tops and believe me there are folks that can cut glass and folks that cannot.
> 
> Put the front piece of the glass in the track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back piece on top of the molding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried both ways. Putting the back piece on top keeps the two pieces of molding apart and out of the tank, putting the moving piece in the track keeps it from coming off the tank and breaking or falling in the tank.
> 
> I got handles at my LFS for a buck, you can use whatever works for you.
> 
> Here is a picture of my 55 gallon with side-to-side sliding glass tops:
> 
> Closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a 20 gallon long with front-to-back sliding glass tops:
> 
> Closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I did to the 20 gallon longs is to put a handle on each piece of glass; this allows me to move either piece gaining access to the whole tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if I left anything out or there are any questions……DC


Would you be open to making one and selling it to me (55 gallon w/ middle split)


----------



## st3phaniex3

Could this work for a 125 gallon with no middle brace? I'd rather use plexiglass because I feel it would be a little more safe.


----------



## st3phaniex3

Anyone? Maybe if I did it side to side would it hold better?


----------



## Bushkill

I would silicone in a 3 inch glass centerbrace to act as a support or crazy-glue a 3" strip of thick clear acrylic. You can crazy glue the acrylic strip to the bottom of the tank trim. The box stores should cut acrylic as well as glass. Also the tank is too big to use window pane glass. It's too thin and the risk of breaking is really pretty high. A glass shop should be able to supply 1/8".


----------



## st3phaniex3

Ok thank you! Lowes had the perfect size piece of plexiglass for my tank it was pretty thin though but I'm hoping it will work!


----------



## GoodOldDays

st3phaniex3 said:


> Ok thank you! Lowes had the perfect size piece of plexiglass for my tank it was pretty thin though but I'm hoping it will work!


Most plastic sheeting over time will bow, even the thick stuff


----------



## st3phaniex3

GoodOldDays said:


> Most plastic sheeting over time will bow, even the thick stuff


That's a good point. I'm just afraid of glass possibly shattering into the tank that's why I wanted to go with plexiglass and hopefully avoid that.


----------



## Hilde

psych said:


> I can get two 1/4 inch panels cut for $17 each but that adds up and I can get a glass lid from Petco for the same.


I wonder if this project can be done using a glass lid. For problem with glass cut from a hardware store is the edges will cut you if you just touch it. I would compare prices from dr foster and smith too.


----------



## paronaram

Hilde said:


> I wonder if this project can be done using a glass lid. For problem with glass cut from a hardware store is the edges will cut you if you just touch it. I would compare prices from dr foster and smith too.


Sharp edge, not a big deal. Take some sandpaper 80 to 120, and use it on that edge.


----------



## JJ09

I made one for my ten-gallon tank! 








I used lexan and it does bow so I cut a piece of stiff wire from an old coat hanger for a little center brace, and flip the panels over ever week when I take them off for maintenance. I really like this lid, even though it's not perfect (if I do another one I'll probably use glass). I know the OP said to have the front, sliding panel on the bottom but after using it a few weeks I found I like mine better the other way. I also colored the top edge of the plastic molding with black permanent marker, so it blends with the tank trim.


----------



## cadd

Great DIY! Thanks OP.


----------

